# Cow kicking while milking



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

Our 4 yo very large Holstein cow started kicking violently during milking. The past 2 days have been a nightmare. We hand milk her and it is a real workout to try and get her milked out and not have a broken arm. Can't tie her legs up either because she freaks. We have been hand milking since October. 

She has been let out into a bigger pasture. Heat, bugs, feed?????? She does not have mastitis or a hot part of her udder. Could it be because she might be pregnant? 

Thanks,

Shannon


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Is someone new milking her? Has she ever kicked before during milking? Did you recently breed her?

What you are describing sounds almost like a pain issue. Try to figure out what could be hurting her. Make sure whoever is milking is sealing the teat off well and isn't letting milk squirt back up into her udder when milking. You may have to hobble her and just let her freak then milk her after she gives up and calms down. Do you know about the trick of having someone hold her tail up while milking? It works better on some cows than others, but you grab the tail maybe a foot from the base and hold it straight up. Don't push it hard enough to break it obviously. This will keep some cows from kicking while milking.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

While Cliff and I agree all most all the time, I don`t agree with the tail bending on milk cows. That works best on medicating and castrating or other medical treatments that need a little extra help. I have never had a cow that had been milking good all of the sudden kick like crazy, sounds like something is bothering her, breeding shouldn`t be one of them. You could try tying a rope just ahead of the udder over the back and snug it up tight, that seems to work good. Doesn`t sound like hobbles are the thing to do either, On new heifers I try and rub their belly and get the milker on. Rubbing the belly seems to work good to me, they really like it. Look your cow over real well, every inch of her to see if anything is differant. > Best of luck. > Marc


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I think she does have a pain somewere.....but I use the big C clamp to train a cow not to kick...they are cheap to buy and will not drive her crazy either


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah Marc should've mentioned that I view the tail bending as a temporary emergency measure, not an ongoing solution. Was just thinking on how they could get her milked without getting killed while they figure out what the problem is. I forgot about the rope trick, that does work pretty well.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

have had some success with a piece of twine tied around the animal. Around the barrel, just in front of the udder.
Also the large U shaped kicker. Had a couple of the C shaped ones and they didn't work well at all.


----------



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

No one new is milking her. Definitely a pain issue. Her left side is always fuller than her right and that seems to be the side she freaks with. Today was better than 2 days ago but we also started milking 3 times a day because maybe she was getting too full. We just did it yesterday and today. Also putting udder butter on her teats. She had some spots on her teats that I thought were bug bites but I actually think it might be pseudo-cowpox. She has always been kicky right around cycling. She hasn't been with the bull for a few months. Don't know if she is bred or not. She is big and our bull needs a step stool.

Our kids do rugby and I tell them that milking her right now is practice for a scrum. 

Can't see anything obviously wrong other than those little spots. 

My next model of cow will have a built in led screen that says what's wrong....

Thanks for the advice.


----------

